# Ubuntu-Frage zu 3D-Oberfläche



## redbuttler (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
ich verwende seit neustem Ubuntu 7.04. 

Meine Frage ist, wie nutze ich den 3D-Würfel. Ich habe unter "Desktop-Effekte" diese Einstellung aktiviert und mehrer Arbeitsflächen angelegt. Doch ich komme nicht drauf wie ich die jetzt mit diesem Würfel wechsele.Mir wurde gesagt, dass man das mit einem einer Tastenkombination machen kann, aber ich finde keine entsprechende Belegung in den Einstellung für die Tastenkombinationen. 

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Raubkopierer (4. Juni 2007)

Mh. geht bei mir auch nicht. kp welche Tastenkombination die wollen aber benutz doch einfach gleich Beryl. installier über Synaptic die beden Pakete Beryl und Beryl-Manager. nun kannst du über Anwendungen -> Systemwerkzeuge -> Beryl Manager eben diesen starten und die entsprechenden Einstellungen vornehmen. zu erreichen über den roten Kristall rechts oben. dort Rechtsklick -> Wähle Fenstermanager -> Beryl
Nun noch nen Doppelklick auf den Kristall für die entsprechenden Einstellungen.
Den Würfel findest du btw unter Desktop -> Cube


----------



## kle-ben (4. Juni 2007)

Das sollte die Tastenkombination für "eine Arbeitsfläche nach Rechts wechseln" sein.
Das ist default mäßig glaub ich Alt + Strg + Pfeiltasten( rechts / links ).

Kann auber auch sein das es nicht funktioniert. Ist ja nur die Beta 

Benny


----------



## redbuttler (4. Juni 2007)

Ok, danke für die schnellen Antworten, werds gleich mal versuchen


----------



## dakkar (5. Juni 2007)

Mit Beryl waer ich allerdings vorsichtig: Grade mit neuen ATI Karten geht die aktueller Version NICHT! 
Du muesstest dann eine alte Version benutzen und die pinnen, dasmit sie nicht geupdatet wird.

Dakky


----------



## Sinac (5. Juni 2007)

Hast du Beryl denn überhaupt installiert und eingerichtet Standardmäßig arbeitest du nur einfach mit GNome unter 7.04, Beryl läuft per default nicht mit. Wenn es erstmal läuft mit Strg + Alt + Pfeiltaste die die Desktops wechseln und mit Strg + Alt + linke Maustaste + Mausbewegung den Würfel drehen. Einstellen kannst du das Ganze im Beryl-Manager, der natürlich auch laufen muss


----------



## franz007 (7. Juni 2007)

Du kannst auch beim Standartmäßig installierten compiz bleiben.
Auch für dieses giebt es ei kleines Konfigurations-tool bei dem du die wichtigsten sachen einstellen kannst.

Installier einfach das Paket "gnome-compiz-manager" dann hast du es unter System > Präferenzen > Gl Desktop

edit:
Hier kannst du alles nachlesen
http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Compiz


----------

